# Prüfungen im Sondermaschinenbau



## Bär1971 (24 Oktober 2010)

Hallo an die gesammte Gemeinschaft,

ich weiß, das dieses Thema immer mal wieder angesprochen wurde.
Aber es ist auch ein schwieriges Thema.
Ich suche hier eine sogenannte "eierlegendewollmilchsau" als eine Art Brainstorming.

Das zur Endprüfung von Maschinen eine Prüfung nach EN60204 vorgeschrieben ist weis ich. Das viele kleinen Firmen diese Vorschrift dezent ignorieren weis ich auch. Ich möchte Dieses aber bei uns in der Firma korrigieren und die notwendigen Prüfungen einrichten.
Ich denke, das einige Andere ähnlich denken, aber einfach zu unsicher sind in der Umsetzung.

Das es Kombimessgeräte gibt, mit denen sowohl die Prüfungen nach EN60204 als auch die Geräteprüfungen nach BGV A3 machbar sind habe ich dank der Threads auch schon herausgefunden (Bsp. Profitest204 von Gossen Metrawatt). Warum auch Prüfungen nach BGV A3? Weil auch die Geräte in der eigenen Firma zyklisch geprüft werden müssen. (Ein ganz strenger Kunde lässt uns zukünftig nichtmal mit einem ungeprüften Netzgerät für Laptop oder Handy aufs Gelände).

Was immer wieder ein ungelöstes Thema ist, die Handhabung bezüglich der Hochspannungsprüfung. Eine Festlegung dahingehend bestimmt ja auch die Anschaffung des Messgerätes mit oder ohne Hochspannungserweiterung.

Ich persönlich sehe in einem reinen Stromverteiler der Installationstechnik den Sinn einer Hochspannungsprüfung. In einem Schaltschrank von Maschinen mit hauptsächlich elektronischen Steuerungsgeräten aber eben nicht.

Dann gäbe es jetzt noch das Thema mit dem Prüfprotokoll.
Man findet im Internet (alte) Vorlagen der BGIA mit 58 Seiten. Ich glaube aber nicht das sich das irgendjemand bei jeder Maschine antut, oder? 

Ich suche nun Hinweise, bzw. Aussagen von Euch bezüglich eines Komplettpaketes wie ihr es bei Euch handhabt, um mich ein wenig zu orientieren beim Einrichten der Arbeitsanweisung für die Prüfungen, Anschaffung der notwendigen Geräte und Erstellen eines handlebaren Prüfprotokolls. Es geht hier vorrangig um normalen Sondermaschienbau ohne Beachtung von Vorschriften für besondere Bereiche.

Schön wäre es vielleicht hier durch Eure Mithilfe eine Sammlung zu erstellen, wo jeder kurz aufführt welche Prüfungen er macht, welche Messgeräte er benutzt und was ganz prima wäre auch wie seine Prüfprotokolle aufgebaut sind, bzw was sie beinhalten.

Zu viele Kommentare zu einzelnen Postings sollte es aber bitte nicht geben, da sonst das Ziel einer Sammlung von praktizierten Lösungen zerfällt.

Aufgrund einer regen Teilnahme kann dann jeder mit Diesen Angaben seine eigenen Strukturen weiter verbessern und sich über vielleicht bisher Unbekanntes informieren. Und es hilft zukünftig jedem wie mir der diese Prüfungen in seinem Betrieb einrichten mag.

*vde*


----------



## mmr (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
also wir verwenden den FULLTEST 4050 von HT Instruments.

Messungen:
Durchgangsprüfung I>10A V<12VCA
Isolationsmessung u>500V
Spannungsfestigkeit bis 4000VAC
Netz- und Schleifenimpedanz mit 200A
Restspannungsmessung und Entladungszeit
Differenzstrommessung

Das ganze schön handlich in einem Koffer, Gewicht ca. 12 kg und per Schnittstelle über optionale Software sofort in ein Protokoll archivierbar und natürlich druckbar und das ganze für ca. 3500€.


----------



## Bär1971 (25 November 2010)

Sodele, da bin ich wieder...

ich erfreue mich der regen Teilnahme (leichter Sarkasmus) und muss erkennen, dass nicht wirklich viele die notwendigen Prüfungen auch wirklich durchführen (oder sich an dieser "Datenbank" beteiligen wollen). 

Nachdem ich mich mittlerweile nochmal so richtig intensiv sowohl in die EN60204-1 als auch in die EN60439-1 eingearbeitet habe, konnte ich ein gutes kombiniertes Prüfprotokoll erstellen, welches mit 19 Seiten überschaubar ist und trotzdem die Normen wiederspiegelt. Die Umsetzung der Anforderungen nach BGV A3 war da schon einfacher.

Als Messgerät habe ich für uns das MI2170 von Metrel ausgesucht.
Mit den verfügbaren Messungen werden alle drei der oben genannten Vorschriften abgedeckt:
- Spannungsfestigkeit bei 2500 VAC
- Spannungsfestigkeit bei 1000 VAC
- Isolationswiderstand bei 500 VAC
- Spannungsabfallmessung Ip=10A
- Schutzleiterwiderstand Ip=10A
- Restspannungsmessung
- Funktionstest
- Differenzstrom
- Berührungsstrom
- Ersatzableitstrom
- Isolationswiderstand 500V
- Schutzleiterwiderstand Ip=200mA
- Schutzleiterwiderstand Ip=10A

Ebenfalls handlich im Koffer, inklusive Software und umfangreichem Messzubehör.
Der Preis beläuft sich auf unter 2000 EUR.


----------

